# brute storage ideas?



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

looking for some ideas on storage for the brute while I finish getting it up and going... I am planning on a 6" PIECE of PVC cap on one end and a screw off clean out of the other end to mount somewhere for strap/rope storage but other than the newer style factory boxes on the Left fender and the ammo cans on racks I wanted to see what some of you guys are using for extra storage. I plan to put the radiator on the rack and snorkel the bike once its up and running and broken in so front rack space is limited. shoot me ideas and photos guys, THANKS


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i went with welding ammo boxes to the front rack so they were still 100% waterproof other than that havent seen too much other than big ammo boxes on the back or home built wooden boxes......i am still in the process of trying to get around to doing the relocate and snorks but been too busy latley to get around to it but i welded the boxes on the front rack to leave plenty of room for the relocate and snorks fit nice in behind.....my biggest hold up right now is modding the airbox to fit a TRUE 3" intake snorkel.....not just 3" to the air box my buddy has his done but come up throught the fender that would take one of my ammo boxes that i like.......i think you might just have to get creative for your additional storage my other plan is after my relocate i am building another bumper and building in a front storage compartment......could try something like that? take up the additional room that goes to waste after the rad relocate......i already have a homebuilt bumper but was one of the things i was thinking of too is adding additional storage and its a tough call.....i couldnt come up with anything else so im building a second one with a storage compartment up front


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the idea of storage in the old rad location just take a lot of fab work to make it functional and water tight... Thinking of something low sitting that could cover a lot of area just for needed items... Mres, weatherproof matches, flash light, a tarp, few lighters, toilet paper, and basic first aid stuff, then something else to hold block, straps, trail shovel, need the one with survival stuff on it to be removable so when not alone or doing search and rescue stuff for the county I can pull it off and stow it in the shop.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

allot of guys I ride with use the Fatmax tool box , and they just strap it to the back rack , they seem to hold up pretty good and they are water proof .


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I used a 6" pvc pipe in the old rad location about 20 inches long with two cleanout screws on each side.

Works great and is always watertight.

You can also use a 4 inch pipe just over the rear frame above the exhaust with two cleanout screws on them works great and watertight also.

Good-luck


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah the fat maxx is looking like the best all around I have come up with for the survival/search and rescue stuff. Thanks for the replies so far guys


----------



## agrv8d (Nov 1, 2012)

just did some searching around the webz, and found some nice waterproof pelican type cases with handles. could mount similar to the way folks are mounting ice chests i suppose. 

like this one


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Stanley Fat max tool box on the back on mine.I would like to get the bigger box though.I believe my box is the medium size - 20.00 at wally world.I put u bolts through the box to mount it to thr rear rack,and siliconed the holes so no water gets in - love it.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

There is a guy local that made a few of these aluminum storage/cooler boxes and I love it! Plenty of storage and I can hold 17 cans in the cooler with ice. Added some LEDs to see what I'm getting at night. I know ur pretty far from me but I can say this box is great. Custom box if u can find one is the way to go.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Is the cooler center section insulated? I got a buddy that can do about anything with aluminum welding and fab with it. I like that maybe get it powder coated black

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Maybe do a low profile version of it... Wheels are turning lol


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes foam insulated on all four sides of cooler section. Can keep ice for close just as long as any other cooler. Powder coating would look cool, but I have just enough aluminum on my bike that it ties in without.

That pic from behind makes it look a lt taller than what it is. I think it measures 12" or 14" tall.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah yours looks great... A vinyl wrap would be easier than coating it though... Might have to look into it more...


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Also there is a drain plug in it with a drain hose (u can see the hose in the rear pic).


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ahh hadn't thought of that good idea... Thinking a box about the same size but shorter and 2 boxes instead of a solid one. One on each side so center is still open...


----------

